# Very Aggressive Rusty Cichlid + Badly Bullied Tankmate HELP!



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

*Cycled 75 Gallon Tank*
2 Rusty (Iodotropheus sprengerae)
2 Yellow Lab (labidochromis caeruleus)
2 Powder Blue (Pseudotropheus socolofi)
2 Rock Kribensis (Paralabidochromis sauvagei)
1 Red Tail Shark (Epalzeorhynchos bicolor)

Hi guys, I'm brand new to keeping cichlids so I need some help with this situation. I have an extremely aggressive rusty cichlid. Its mildly aggressive with every fish in the tank but *extremely aggressive with the other rusty*. The dominate one has bullied the other one so much that it now hides in the corner behind a underwater filter and up against the heater or sits hidden in a bunch of rocks. The bullied rusty no longer eats and no longer comes out of its two spots. The dominate rusty is very vibrant orange and purple while the bullied rusty is now not vibrant and dark. They both looked the same about a month ago when I purchased them. Its been a few days now since the bullied rusty has stopped eating and I'm worried about its health.

What should I do and is it possible that my rusty is now sick?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It's preferred to have more than one male to one female to help spread out the aggression. How big are the fish?

I doubt the fish is sick. Does it have any physical damage? If so, you may need to set up a hospital tank.


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply! They're around 3 inches. There doesn't seem to be any physical damage. I'm unsure if its 1m/1f although I think that might be the case.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Well you will see the aggression even if it was 2 males. Sorry I wasn't more clear in my answer. This also will apply to most Malawi cichlids. The preferred ration is 1M to 4 or 5 females at a minimum.


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

yeah I thought I picked out some of the more peaceful types and that with enough hiding space theyd be ok. So the bullied fish is fine then? whats my options here? Is it just get 3 more rusties or return 1 to the store and only keep 1?


----------



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

> So the bullied fish is fine then? whats my options here? Is it just get 3 more rusties or return 1 to the store and only keep 1?


I wouldnt say that the bullied one is fine. Hiding out and not eating means it is stressed. If it is left in the tank the other fish will continue to harrass it until it either kills it or it does become sick. You need to do something to keep the one fish from getting bullied.

You are right, your only choice is to either get more rusties, or get rid of one and only keep the one.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Same story with your other Malawi by the way. A 75G should be good for four species 1m:4f. I'd lose the kribs.


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

...because the kribs are lake Victoria? I watch my water parameters closely.

So far the only problem in the tank has been between the rusties. Its been about 2 months since all the fish were introduced. Ill call the LFS and try to return the stressed rusty or give him away if need be. thanks for the help.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Problems tend to develop when fish mature...between 6 and 8 months in the tank. Even up to a year.

I'd lose the kribs because I'd lose one species anyway (for proper stocking...water parameters are not the only concern...aggression can be a problem in an overstocked tank) and the kribs are the poorest fit compatibility-wise.


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

Yeah I'm definitely going to go against the rules here. I'm going to return the rusty and I think im going to get a single demasoni and a single acei and some cherry barbs as dither fish. If problems should arise sooner or later then I will return the problem fish to the store or give them away to a good home. When they get bigger I definitely am expecting some problems but they should be alright for a while in the meantime right?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Hard to predict, but I'd expect trouble when they are able to spawn...that is 6 months from the day they are spit or 1.5" for some of them.


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

Well things are going to be even more different... I just had a fish die. It wasn't the rusty either it was one of my socolofi! Its weird they never looked sick and they never looked bullied. Although yesterday I saw one swim erratic for literally 5 seconds and it skipped a meal. I did a routine water change today and 5 hours later he died. When I did my water change everything was fine had a reading of 20nitrates only. Maybe he was getting bullied and I didn't notice and he got stressed? Clearly its my first time with cichlids and getting pairs is a major fail.


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

To end this thread, I have taken back the rusty to the store. I got $3 for him with was roughly 40% money back. I didn't try to get anything extra because id have given him back for free to have a better life. I also have put off getting anymore fish for a few days after the odd death of the socolofi.


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh and thank you everyone for your input and help!


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Just remember that going against the norm is not a good idea for someone that isnt well versed in the fish that they are keeping. Even keeping recommended ratios of compatible cichlids can have problems arise, so why add to it when you may not recognize an issue until it is too late? Fish skipping meals, hiding, hovering at the top, swimming strangely are all signs of a problem, be it illness, stress, or illness caused by stress. Keep a close eye on the rest of your fish for anything wierd and ask if anything that you think might be a little off could be anything to worry about. Good luck with your tank adjustments. Also if you see a fish do something strange or behaving strangely, try to take a few pictures and post them with their symptoms or actions, even if you think the fish look fine, but just are acting wierd.


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh for sure, so far *** posted about all my problems and will definitely seek out advice. Im definitely going to be a regular poster on here. My tank goes against the norm and will likely change when the fish mature more.


----------

